# 1548 Tracker Grizzly AWS value?



## Bogie (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking to purchase this but have no idea what the value is and what a fair price. The original price was around $2200. This is a bare bones model with no trailer. The bottom of the hull is fairly beat up from being pulled up over rocks. Can somebody please help me?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 9, 2016)

A 1648 alumacraft ncs Sierra brand new can be had for 2600 of cheaper the further south you get. Which is riveted not weld so if your preference is weld then maybe it's worth it. But to be able to get a new blank canvas a foot longer for a comparable price would be the route I'd go. If you could chew it down to 1500 or less I'd bite on that though. All preference to you though not me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 9, 2016)

Based on your assessment of the bottom being beat up, I'd value it around $800-1,200. 

If it had a decent trailer and the bottom was clean, $2,000 or so.

Good luck.


----------



## Bogie (Jun 9, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> A 1648 alumacraft ncs Sierra brand new can be had for 2600 of cheaper the further south you get. Which is riveted not weld so if your preference is weld then maybe it's worth it. But to be able to get a new blank canvas a foot longer for a comparable price would be the route I'd go. If you could chew it down to 1500 or less I'd bite on that though. All preference to you though not me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I wasn't clear in my original statement. The MSRP was $2200. The seller is asking $1350. It also comes with two seats and the pedestals


----------

